# [BIETE] FESTO FST 405 SPS Ersatzteile



## rowogh (27 März 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe noch Festo FST 405 Ersatzteile.
Es sind vohanden:

CPU mit und ohne Schnittstelle
Verschiedene Ein- bzw. Ausgangskarten
Analogkarten mit Ein- und Ausgangsmodulen (sehr selten!!!)
große Racks
Erweiterungsanschaltungen
Profibus FMS Prozessor

Da wir sehr große Erfahrung in Festo- und Siemens Programmierung haben  bieten wir auch die Umstellungen von Festo auf Siemens an.

Bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## lindnerlars (28 September 2007)

*Programmiersoftware FST oder Multiprog*

Hallo,

ich suche Software zum programmieren einer Festo SPS FC 34, dafür gibt es FST oder Multiprog?! Habt ihr so was da? Bzw. woher könnte ich sowas kostengünstig bekommen?

Danke und viele Grüße

Lars


----------

